# تصميم متحرك جديد ليا + الصليب هو حياتي +



## فراشة مسيحية (17 يناير 2009)

​ 
يارب يعجبكم 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## amjad-ri (17 يناير 2009)

*رائع جدا

شكرا ليكي يا فراشة

سلام ونعمة​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 يناير 2009)

ميرسي يا امجد خالص ​


----------



## ميرنا (17 يناير 2009)

جاااامد يا روم ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 يناير 2009)

طب فين بقى التقييم اللي عودتيني علية ؟​


----------



## ميرنا (17 يناير 2009)

والنعمة قيمت من غير متقولى كنت هقيمك على الاكلات بس قولت بلاش دى تستاهل ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 يناير 2009)

يارب يخليك ليا يا رتوت يا رافع من معنوياتي​


----------



## ميرنا (17 يناير 2009)

يباشا اى خدمة ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يناير 2009)

تصميم جامد 

تسلم ايدك ياباشا 

ميررررررسى على التصميم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وموهبتك ​


----------



## candy shop (17 يناير 2009)

رووووووووووووووووووووعه يا فراشه 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## SALVATION (17 يناير 2009)

*روعة يا فراشة
حقيقى استيل الكلمات تحفة
تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 يناير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> تصميم جامد ​
> 
> تسلم ايدك ياباشا ​
> ميررررررسى على التصميم ​
> ...


 



candy shop قال:


> رووووووووووووووووووووعه يا فراشه
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


 



.تونى.تون. قال:


> *روعة يا فراشة​​​*
> _*حقيقى استيل الكلمات تحفة*_
> 
> _*تسلم ايدك*_​



ميرسي يا مان 

ميرسي يا احلى دودو

ميرسي يا توني

نورتوا الموضوع  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 يناير 2009)

*جامدة اخر حاجة يا فراشة

تسلم ايديكي 

مرسيه ليكي يا قمر علي التصميم 

يلا مستنين المزيد

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*
:018a1d~146::018a1d~146::018a1d~146::018a1d~146::018a1d~146::018a1d~146::018a1d~146:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 يناير 2009)

*تسلم ايييييدك يا عسل 
انتى مش بتعملى حاجة وحشة ابدا بجد
ربنا يباركك يا حبيبتى​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2009)

_*تصميم جاااااااااااااااااااامد جا يا فراشه​*_


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 يناير 2009)

jesus156 قال:


> *جامدة اخر حاجة يا فراشة​*
> 
> *تسلم ايديكي *​
> *مرسيه ليكي يا قمر علي التصميم *​
> ...


 



bent el3dra قال:


> *تسلم ايييييدك يا عسل ​*
> *انتى مش بتعملى حاجة وحشة ابدا بجد*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك يا حبيبتى*​


 



ayad_007 قال:


> _*تصميم جاااااااااااااااااااامد جا يا فراشه​*_


 ربنا يخليكم ميرسي لتشجيعكم الجميل 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2009)

*روووووووعه يا فراشتى
مش عاوزه تقييم منى انا كمان ولا ايه هههههههه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 يناير 2009)

*حلوه قوووي يا فروشه

تسلم ايديكي يا فنانه

ومستيين تصاميم اكتر​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 يناير 2009)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *روووووووعه يا فراشتى​*
> 
> *مش عاوزه تقييم منى انا كمان ولا ايه هههههههه*​


 تكسفنيش يا دون دون 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ههههههههههههه

ميرسي يا سكرة على مرورك الجميل​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 يناير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *حلوه قوووي يا فروشه​*
> 
> *تسلم ايديكي يا فنانه*​
> 
> *ومستيين تصاميم اكتر*​


 حاضر يا مايكل 

ميرسي لمرورك الجميل​


----------



## H O P A (18 يناير 2009)

تصميم جميل اوي علي فكرة ...

و الاحلي بجد البساطة اللي فيه .. هي اللي مخلياه جميل ,,,

استمري عايزين نشوف حاجات احسن ...​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 يناير 2009)

ميرسي يا هوبا على تعليقك الجميل​


----------



## eltaiep (28 يوليو 2009)

ربنا يعوضك .. بس انا ليا طلب ؟؟
ممكن البرنامج اللى بيعمل الحاجات الحلوة دى .. علشان انا خادم فى ايمان ونور . ومحتاجة فى الخدمة جدا
وربنا يكون معاكى ..


----------



## kalimooo (1 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 أغسطس 2009)

*كالعادة تصميم اكتر من راائع
تسلم ايديكى يا جميلة
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (1 أغسطس 2009)

وااو تصميم جدا حلو
شكرا فراشة الحلوة 
محبتي​


----------



## mera97 (7 أغسطس 2009)

*جميل شكرا لتعبك*​


----------



## BITAR (7 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا  فراشه على هذا التصميم الرائع*​


----------



## فادية (7 أغسطس 2009)

*رائع يا فوشي*
*تسلم ايديك يا عسل*​


----------



## happy angel (8 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## coptic servant (26 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يباركك


----------



## bant el mase7 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

جميل جدا يافراشة الرب يباركك.

*+*
*+*
*+++*
*+*
*+*​


----------



## qwyui (24 يناير 2011)

جميلة رائعة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يناير 2011)

الكبير كبير


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 يناير 2011)

ميرسي للجميع و شكر خاص للمصمم الكبير عياد باشا ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يناير 2011)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ميرسي للجميع و شكر خاص للمصمم الكبير عياد باشا ​



اشمعني يعني ؟


----------



## ارووجة (30 يناير 2011)

روووعة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (25 فبراير 2011)

*تسلم أيدك
تصميــــم رائــــع

الرب يباركك*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (25 فبراير 2011)

*اكثر من راااااااائع*
*ربنا يباركك يا قمر*​


----------

